# Help on deciding which visa to get



## DanyLucky7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey there everyone,

Let me give you a brief explanation of my motives as of why i want to consider a move to the USA, and my background. From there, hopefully, i will get an accurate answer from someone that either has been there or knows exactly what they are talking about! 

I earned a diploma from a college in Quebec, in the tourism industry. I worked for a year and a half at an airline counselidator, dealing with various airlines contracts and what nots, to end up to work in a specific airline company, which is Air Inuit. If it were Delta, AA, US, UA or whatever it could have made my application smoother, but i'll do with what i have currently and really, any options is a possibility. So that covers my scholarity and my work experience.

I met a girl 2 and a half years ago, she is currently studying in Louisiana. She has 3 more years to go, so the idea was i go down there to work "temporarly" for about 2 years, cause i know the visa can sometimes be a long process, and after her school, she'd come up in Canada with me, or we could see from there if i make it to our first idea.

Secondly, we considered spouse visa. But with her being a school, that's really a plan B. I'm willing to try anything at this point, to get a 6 months work visa, that i can renew. 

I tried to reach 2 different embassies regarding my questions, the one in Montreal required me to e-mail which i did, to reply in said e-mail to book an appointment, which i will once i know the exact visa i'm aiming for. I tried to reach the Dallas embassy (it covers the Louisiana territory) with no success, i'm still awaiting a response.

What should i do? I'm willing to go to war! Thanks in advance for your input, it will greatly be appreciated and hopefully helpful!

Dany


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your willingness is not a factor when it comes to US immigration.
Yes marriage would be the easiest solution. By the time she will graduate you will have your US citizenship and are free to travel/work in CA and US.
There is no 6 months renewable work visa.
a) US embassies are not visa counseling agencies. b) There is no US embassy in the US. 

Here is the official link to NAFTA and TN which is specific for Canadian citizens. Go through it then post specific questions. Visas for Mexican and Canadian NAFTA Professional Workers


----------



## DanyLucky7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot, hopefully, i will find my fit. 

Also, could you give me a brief step by step of what needs to be done, so i don't do it sloppy ?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

get married or you have no chance of getting into America.


----------



## DanyLucky7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Weebie said:


> get married or you have no chance of getting into America.


Exactly what we're going to do next year, as my career isn't in the NAFTA list and US employers only sponsor if there is absolutely not a single American willing to do the job.

We wanted to anyways, i was hoping on getting there a bit faster  But we will do what we gotta do


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DanyLucky7 said:


> Exactly what we're going to do next year, as my career isn't in the NAFTA list and US employers only sponsor if there is absolutely not a single American willing to do the job.
> 
> We wanted to anyways, i was hoping on getting there a bit faster  But we will do what we gotta do


US employers can only sponsor if the position CANNOT be filled by someone who can legally work in the US and they have to provide proof that all efforts have been exhausted. It has nothing to do with Americans or willing to do the job.


----------

